# Raspberry Ketone?



## bananapancake (Mar 11, 2012)

I hate caffeine because it makes my anxiety so much worse...

Has anyone here tried taking Raspberry Ketone Supplements? Do they make you more anxious?


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I'm not sure. I haven't tried them, but we sell them like crazy at the pharmacy


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

I saw that on a shelf and was like "why would you eat ketones? And why from raspberries specifically?"

It is yet another placebo that is being heavily marketed as a cure for everything. Guaranteed to not do anything.


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

I've just started taking it (for weight loss), so I'll let you know. The last thing I need is more anxiety, so I'll definitely be on the lookout for that.


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

I did a presentation on raspberry ketones a couple years ago, and I didn't find anything about it effecting anxiety. From what I remember, it changes the way that your body metabolizes fat, helps reduce menstrual cramps, and can supposedly help induce labour. I used to drink raspberry tea often and didn't notice any increase in anxiety, so it should be fine.


----------



## RandomObject (Aug 31, 2011)

It was on Dr. Oz so that's why people going nuts over it.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

MachineSupremacist said:


> I saw that on a shelf and was like "why would you eat ketones? And why from raspberries specifically?"
> 
> It is yet another placebo that is being heavily marketed as a cure for everything. Guaranteed to not do anything.


Hence speaketh the voice of reason...



hannah0what said:


> I hate caffeine because it makes my anxiety so much worse...
> 
> Has anyone here tried taking Raspberry Ketone Supplements? Do they make you more anxious?


Don't think you are going to notice a stimulant effect from it though you could try combining it with ALCar to maximise the effects. You can buy both in bulk powder for really cheap. I never bother with proprietary supps. I always buy bulk...

_BTW, you should really take a high potency B complex too if you are lacking in energy. Something with at least 50mg B5 and B6 and 50mcg B12...
_


----------



## Soxred (Oct 11, 2013)

Raspberry Ketone alleged weight loss miracle supplement allegedly boosts metabolism and burns stored fat into energy, promising rapid weight loss without diet... I ordered and tried this raspberry ketone, but did not expect to experience negative side effects from taking pills... I experienced an irregular heartbeat for first two weeks. While Raspberry Ketone did decrease my appetite, it was not any more effective than taking natural weight loss diet pills found in health food stores.


----------



## Artemis48 (Oct 16, 2013)

Looks like the last post was awhile ago, so it may be too late to help. I have taken raspberry ketones off and on for 6 months or so. I haven't noticed any change in weight loss or appetite, but I did have significant facial flushing and hot flashes. I don't use them consistently for that reason. I think the hot flashes may be a result of rasp ketone's effect on metabolism.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Why don't you buy frozen organic raspberries thier cheaper then a bottle of pills and thier yummy. Actually I'm eatting some right now.


----------



## Artemis48 (Oct 16, 2013)

GotAnxiety said:


> Why don't you buy frozen organic raspberries thier cheaper then a bottle of pills and thier yummy. Actually I'm eatting some right now.


They are yummy, but you don't get the same amount of ketones from eatting the fruit. You would have to eat about 90 lbs. of raspberries to get the equivalent to the pill form. That said, I can't really say whether they are really effective or not. I definitely think they won't be a substitute for diet and exercise, but maybe they may make a small difference.


----------

